# Luther Season 2 on BBC America



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Note that even though Luther's Season 2 starts on Wednesday on BBC America, the original air date is shown as being in June 2011 (I assume when it originally aired in Britain). Thus, a First Run Only Season Pass will not record any episodes. Adjust accordingly.

Note: It appears that the show is being fit into a 1-hour slot. If it ran almost 1 hour with no commercials in Britain, that means that there is some alteration for BBCA. The first season ran in a 1.35 hour slot. I note that while the first episodes of The Hour also ran in a 1.25 hour slot to accommodate the 1-hour British version, the final episodes also ran in a 1 hour slot. On iTunes, the episodes showed up as running 58 minutes to 1 hour, so it appears something was cut for BBCA.

If the same thing is happening here, I'll pay the $16 to iTunes (and get HD also).


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

aforkosh said:


> Note: It appears that the show is being fit into a 1-hour slot. If it ran almost 1 hour with no commercials in Britain, that means that there is some alteration for BBCA. The first season ran in a 1.35 hour slot. I note that while the first episodes of The Hour also ran in a 1.25 hour slot to accommodate the 1-hour British version, the final episodes also ran in a 1 hour slot. On iTunes, the episodes showed up as running 58 minutes to 1 hour, so it appears something was cut for BBCA.
> 
> If the same thing is happening here, I'll pay the $16 to iTunes (and get HD also).


<sigh> They did the same thing to "The Hour," and I imagine they will also chop up "Whitechapel." If you have a cable/satellite provider with VOD, check if these episodes are available free for download. DTV had full versions of "The Hour" on their VOD.

jdg


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

BBCA is a terrible channel.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

You know, I was looking forward to "Luther" season 2, and "Whitechapel".

Thanks for the heads-up.

I am assuming here that they are NOT chopping-up Dr. Who, but I have not verified that.

In the last two years, they have left Top Gear alone. And that's something.


----------

